
Improving URLs for AMP pages - dx034
https://www.ampproject.org/latest/blog/improving-urls-for-amp-pages/
======
mpweiher
"...privacy reasons make it basically impossible to load the page from the
publisher’s server. Publishers shouldn’t know what people are interested in
until they actively go to their pages. "

ROTFL. Publishers can't know due to "privacy", but Google can?? Which is the
greater threat to privacy here?

I am not sure which would be worse: the authors knowing they are bullshitting
or them actually believing this.

